# Alternative Classical Music Project--removed works



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*This is the companion thread to the Alternative Classical Music Project:*

*http://www.talkclassical.com/16321-alternative-classical-music-project.html*

Click on the link if you would like to participate in the project, or just to see what is going on--everybody is welcome. Here are the rules:

_Everyone can add one work every day, but then they have to remove a work. The same person is not allowed to add the same work twice within a month once it has been removed. Other people can add that work anytime again (within the limits of one per day). You can not remove the same work twice within a month. Most importantly, have fun! This is not a perfect list of the best works, but a list where we want to highlight some good works. Discussions are welcomed. Bashing is not._

I'll be updating this thread at the end of each month with the list of works removed during that month. The purpose is to keep an ongoing list of the removed pieces for future reference (and future listening).

Your comments are welcome, but the best way to have your say is to participate!

*Here is the list of removed works for November 2011:*

Nov. 15, 2011 Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
Nov. 15, 2011 Glazunov: Symphony No. 4

Nov. 16, 2011 Bach: Well Tempered Clavier
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Nov. 16, 2011 Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 & Grosse Fuge
Nov. 16, 2011 Barber: Overture to "The School for Scandal"

Nov. 19, 2011 Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Nov. 19, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 19, 2011 Schumann: Piano Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Nov. 19, 2011 Schutz: The Christmas Story

Nov. 20, 2011 Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Nov. 20, 2011 Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor
Nov. 20, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony 3 "Eroica"
Nov. 20, 2011 Stravinsky: The Firebird

Nov. 21, 2011 Sibelius: Nightride and Sunrise
Nov. 21, 2011 Bax: Tintagel

Nov. 22, 2011 Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Nov. 22, 2011 Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faun

Nov. 23, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Nov. 23, 2011 Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Nov. 23, 2011 Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Nov. 23, 2011 Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1

Nov. 24, 2011 Bach: Mass in B minor
Nov. 24, 2011 Schumann: Kreisleriana
Nov. 24, 2011 Haydn: "Erdödy" String Quartets Op.76
Nov. 24, 2011 Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Nov, 25, 2011 Tallis: Spem in Alium
Nov. 25, 2011 Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

Nov. 26, 2011 Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Nov. 26, 2011 Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Nov. 26, 2011 Medtner: Piano Sonata in G-minor

Nov. 27, 2011 Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Nov. 28, 2011 Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Of Sorrowful Songs"
Nov. 28, 2011 Janacek: Dumka

Nov. 29, 2011 Brahms: Nänie
Nov. 29, 2011 Elgar: Enigma Variations

Nov. 30, 2011 Mahler: Kindertotenlieder


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

That's a lot of dedication!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Here is the list of removed works for December 2011 (and Happy New Year to all involved in the project!)*

Dec. 1. 2011 Sinding: Frühlingsrauschen, Op. 32/3

Dec. 2. 2011 Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Dec. 2. 2011 Schubert: String Quintet

Dec. 3. 2011 Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Dec. 5. 2011 Brahms: Symphony no 3

Dec. 6. 2011 Bach: Magnificat
Dec. 6. 2011 Faure: Requiem

Dec, 7. 2011 Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Dec, 7. 2011 Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.31
Dec, 7. 2011 Strauss: Ein Alpensinfonie
Dec. 7. 2011 Scriabin: Vers la Flamme
Dec. 7. 2011 Schubert: Winterreise

Dec. 8. 2011 Shostakovich: The Assault on Beautiful Gorky
Dec. 8. 2011 Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade

Dec. 10. 2011 Monti: Czardas

Dec. 14. 2011 Strauss: Death and Transfiguration

Dec. 22. 2011 Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Dec. 22. 2011 Dvorak: Romantic Pieces

Dec. 23. 2011 Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1

Dec. 24. 2011 Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem

Dec. 26. 2011 Schumann: Piano Concerto
Dec. 26. 2011 Faure: Piano Quintet #1
Dec. 26. 2011 Liadov: The Enchanted Lake


----------

